# How to VO Coding?



## avideditoe (Sep 7, 2012)

How to VO Coding?

1. What I need? I have e-sys 3.22.5 (payed version) & 49.0 
can make change vo with esys?

2. If VO coded... Can revert to Original VO?


Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avideditoe said:


> How to VO Coding?
> 
> 1. What I need? I have e-sys 3.22.5 (payed version) & 49.0
> can make change vo with esys?
> ...


1) You can use any version of E-Sys. You do not need a Patch or Token for VO Coding, only FDL Coding.

2) You can change your VO, VO Code, and change the VO back to original and VO Code it again. To change your VO, read this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691

3) To VO Code:

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) You can use any version of E-Sys. *You do not need a Patch or Token for VO Coding, only FDL Coding.*


Is there anywhere all this is explained i.e. what does and does not require a patch/token? what is FDL?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. Straight from the E-Sys Help File:

*FDL:*

"_A function data list is in principle a CAF (Coding Application File) which is aggregated with the data residing actually in the ECU_.

_A CAF exists prior to ECU coding as data record. But a FDL is generated by readout of data from a ECU and the input of the result in the corresponding CAF._"

*EST:*

"_The EST is needed to open the modules CAF-Viewer, FDL-Editor, and Coding-Verification. An EST with role ADVANCED is needed to code FDLs._"


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

THanks...!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Shawn,

Here's what I've done so far. While not connected to my car:
I loaded in my PC my latest FA file into E-Sys
Using FA Editor, I opened this FA file
Clicked on FA Zuftragung (spelling) & Type SALAPA
Then I entered the proper option codes in alphanumeric order, separating each entry by a comma (and no space) -- BTW, I used TokenMaster's new tool to confirm these option codes
 Verified edited FA by selecting calculate FP and had no errors
I then saved this FA file with a new name

Over the weekend, will connect to my car:
Will read in this FA file
Activate this edited FA
Click on Read SVT(...
Right click on the affected ECUs (again, TokenMaster's new tool helped me ID these)
Select CODE
Repeat for affected ECU

Have I done or will do something incorrectly or omitted anything?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That looks correct.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! !

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Shawn,

For various reasons, never got around to doing the VO coding, but will finally get to it in next day or so.

I am VO coding to add three options: PDCs (front & rear) (508); rear camera (3AG); and side cameras (5DK). Have added these to a VO that I did on my PC while not connected to car.

Using TokenMasters CAFD/NCD tool, seems like there are only three ECUs affected: HU_NBT; REM; and ICMQL.

I have two remaining questions before I do this:
First, how does the TRSV module get coded since it is not currently in my SVT? Will it appear after VO coding and do I VO Code it as well as the other three?
Is there anything else that I ought to do, perhaps another ECU?

Again, thank you for your super help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CAFD/NCD tool is Great, but it isn't perfect. Both 3AG and 5DK require VO Coding TRSVC too.

TRSVC should appear after Rear Camera is installed, FA Codes are added, and you Read SVT with E-Sys. If it does not, try Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Your reply helped me figure out why TRSV doesn't show up yet -- it is not connected yet as current REM doesn't have connectors for PDCs. Before I VO code, I'll put in new REM with needed connectors so TRSV should show up; then use new VO (with 3 new options).

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

After I do Vehicle Order: Read, the Edit button is greyed out so I cannot edit. What am I doing wrong? Trying to VO code the ASS & seatbelt reminders off.

E-Sys 3.24.3
v.55.1_PSdZData_Lite
I-Step: F010-15-03-502

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Carbon Fiver said:


> After I do Vehicle Order: Read, the Edit button is greyed out so I cannot edit. What am I doing wrong? Trying to VO code the ASS & seatbelt reminders off.
> 
> E-Sys 3.24.3
> v.55.1_PSdZData_Lite
> ...


Save FA first, then you can Edit it.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Save FA first, then you can Edit it.


That did it. Thanks.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

I got a question on the e-sys program. I see that it also use psdzdata lite and full version. Can I use the psdzdata full version from ISTA on e-sys program? Are they the same ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> I got a question on the e-sys program. I see that it also use psdzdata lite and full version. Can I use the psdzdata full version from ISTA on e-sys program? Are they the same ?


Same. E-Sys PSdZData is ripped from ISTA.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Same. E-Sys PSdZData is ripped from ISTA.



Hi Shawn
I think I screwed up something using the E-sys software. Do you have the FA file for 2011 F10 535i?
I got the Chassis Stabilization Malfunction error every time when I start the car, I can't switch to sport , sport +mode. Then last night when I tried using this e-sys program, I went to DSC (screen shot) and using the FA file that came with the program it saids FA Sample or something.
I select F010 and it shows active. Then i went to DSC section, right click the CAFD and coded it. When it starts writing the code, I got the ABS error 
Instead of trying to fix it, I rather wait cause I have no idea I what was doing lol. I just want to fix the problem.

Or I should right click on DSC to code the whole section? Any help will be great. Shy

Right now lots of errors on dash. Thanks god car still drivable. I am so lost now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Hi Shawn
> I think I screwed up something using the E-sys software. Do you have the FA file for 2011 F10 535i?
> I got the Chassis Stabilization Malfunction error every time when I start the car, I can't switch to sport , sport +mode. Then last night when I tried using this e-sys program, I went to DSC (screen shot) and using the FA file that came with the program it saids FA Sample or something.
> I select F010 and it shows active. Then i went to DSC section, right click the CAFD and coded it. When it starts writing the code, I got the ABS error
> ...


You are supposed to use FA read from car, not FA Sample.

Read FA from car and VO Code DSC:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on DSC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are supposed to use FA read from car, not FA Sample.
> 
> Read FA from car and VO Code DSC:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on DSC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Oh I am doing it wrong then. So when I get home tonight. First I connect the e-sys then read FA.
do I need to use the full version of PSdZData or I can still use the Lite version to fix the problems?

Do you know if this e-sys program can fix my Chassis Stabilization Malfunction error ? 

Cause I don't know if the Chassis Stabilization is under which module. Is there a cheat sheet I can find out what is for DME , DSC, EGS....etc. 

Any help will be great.

Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Oh I am doing it wrong then. So when I get home tonight. First I connect the e-sys then read FA.
> do I need to use the full version of PSdZData or I can still use the Lite version to fix the problems?
> 
> Do you know if this e-sys program can fix my Chassis Stabilization Malfunction error ?
> ...


Lite is fine for all coding.

At this point, i have no idea what is cause of Chassis Stabilization Malfunction. Normally it comes from missing or corrupt DME CAFD i,e, (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255), If that is case, you need to inject CAFD into DME and VO Code it:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Left-Click on desired DME => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on DME (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

* NOTE: Motor can NOT be running when you code DME module.

* NOTE: Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

or this one ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> or this one ?
> View attachment 1041340


Click on the Master Tab and then Read ISteps.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

sorry shawn, i dont know which is master tab, but i-step shows f001


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> View attachment 1041344


Looks good. Read FA and VO Code it.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Looks good. Read FA and VO Code it.


ok


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

mbworldz said:


> ok


but does it matter other one shows F001 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> but does it matter other one shows F001 ?


Are you injecting CAFD? No!

Read FA, and VO Code it.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you injecting CAFD? No!
> 
> Read FA, and VO Code it.


i am not, just read FA , read ECU then select one of the module to code, it


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

i just coded this and my date time running light are off 😢 
right side window now can't close it 

how to roll back?


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you think I need the FA file from factory?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> i just coded this and my date time running light are off 😢
> right side window now can't close it
> 
> how to roll back?
> ...


Unless your FA has been modified, this is correct Coding. If dealer programmed car with ISTA, this is what you would get.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unless your FA has been modified, this is correct Coding. If dealer programmed car with ISTA, this is what you would get.


At the beginning I load the FASampleList file that came with e-sys program. So I will consider that file is being modified.
After that , all error shows. 

Do you know if you can find me the FA file?
My VIN number is VIN WBAFR7C59BC608288


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> At the beginning I load the FASampleList file that came with e-sys program. So I will consider that file is being modified.
> After that , all error shows.
> 
> Do you know if you can find me the FA file?
> My VIN number is VIN WBAFR7C59BC608288


That file is not the one you just read from car VCM, Activated and used for VO Coding, but here you go:

*FA_F10_WBAFR7C59BC608288.xml*








File on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> That file is not the one you just read from car VCM, Activated and used for VO Coding, but here you go:
> 
> *FA_F10_WBAFR7C59BC608288.xml*
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn. Tomorrow when I get up in the morning, i will give it a try.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning Shawn. Got an error when reading the FA you sent me.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Change your time criterium to 0910 and you are missing 8SC in salapa
3.4 KB file on MEGA


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Siki78 said:


> Change your time criterium to 0910 and you are missing 8SC in salapa
> 3.4 KB file on MEGA


Shawn, please forgive my ignorance. I am old lol. How do I change the time criterium to 0910?
is it from the e-sys program? 

The file you just sent me has the 8SC ? I just need to load it in FA right?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

See in my preview post and download file


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Siki78 said:


> See in my preview post and download file


Thanks


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

I understand now lol. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Siki78 said:


> Change your time criterium to 0910 and you are missing 8SC in salapa
> 3.4 KB file on MEGA


The FA .xml I provided is fine with Zeitkriterium=0910. 0710 was invalid. 

But why is 8SC Telematics access request,country-spec being added? This is not original to car FA.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> The FA .xml I provided is fine with Zeitkriterium=0910. 0710 was invalid.
> 
> But why is 8SC Telematics access request,country-spec being added? This is not original to car FA.


I am confused brother. What do I do ?


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Shawn do you know why this module is missing the CAFD file? How do I put it back in?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Shawn do you know why this module is missing the CAFD file? How do I put it back in?


Gee, DME is missing CAFD, Imagine that.

I told you long ago, at the beginning, in Post #20 and #22, that your problem was most likely caused by missing or corrupt DME CAFD, and if that was the case, you needed to Inject CAFD into DME and VO Code it.

And now here we are, in Post #84, you confirm that what I wrote 64 Posts ago was in fact the case? *WHY JUST NOW? WHEN THIS IS THE FIRST THING I TOLD YOU TO CHECK*? 



shawnsheridan said:


> Lite is fine for all coding.
> 
> At this point, i have no idea what is cause of Chassis Stabilization Malfunction. *Normally it comes from missing or corrupt DME CAFD i,e, (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255), If that is case, you need to inject CAFD into DME and VO Code it:*
> 
> ...





shawnsheridan said:


> To fix errors, coding must be fixed. *If DME has missing or corrupt CAFD (i.e. cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255), you need to Inject CAFD and VO Code DME as I wrote above*,


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Shawn, don't get mad please. I did it. Now DME has CAFD. For some reason, I couldn't get this last module ZGW to have CAFD. So each module supposed to have at least 1 CAFD ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Shawn, don't get mad please. I did it. Now DME has CAFD. For some reason, I couldn't get this last module ZGW to have CAFD. So each module supposed to have at least 1 CAFD ?
> 
> View attachment 1041415


You did it...64 posts later. Yeah, I'm irritated. You wasted a lot of my time.

No. ZGW does not have CAFD. Leave it alone.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> You did it...64 posts later. Yeah, I'm irritated. You wasted a lot of time.
> 
> No. ZGW does not have CAFD. Leave it alone.


98% of faults seem gone , not showing on dash. System shows ok on dash. But when I drive the car , the stupid chassis stabilization malfunction error comes back. I don't know how to get rid of it. I know it took me long to get to this stage. Cause I don't know nothing about this. My first time run this program and trying to fix it myself. It was scary.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

I check VIN on two diferent VIN decoder

S8SC​Telematics Access Request,Country-Spec.​


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> 98% of faults seem gone , not showing on dash. System shows ok on dash. But when I drive the car , the stupid chassis stabilization malfunction error comes back. I don't know how to get rid of it. I know it took me long to get to this stage. Cause I don't know nothing about this. My first time run this program and trying to fix it myself. It was scary.


Scary or not, it was the first thing you were told to check and you ignored it.

Let car sleep 30 minutes and check it again for Stabilization errors.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Scary or not, it was the first thing you were told to check and you ignored it.
> 
> Let car sleep 30 minutes and check it again for Stabilization errors.


ok 😅


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Siki78 said:


> I check VIN on two diferent VIN decoder


Not according to FA from BMW server.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning Shawn. This morning as soon as I started the car. The Chassis Stabilization Malfunction error shows instantly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Clear Fault Codes:

With E-Sys:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS – DM_Lock,clear ZFS – DM_Clear,ZFS – DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Clear Fault Codes:
> 
> With E-Sys:
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Shawn, just curious how do you know this so good in and out? You are a master bmw mechanic?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Shawn, just curious how do you know this so good in and out? You are a master bmw mechanic?


No, I work in Oil & Gas. I am no mechanic at all.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I work in Oil & Gas. I am no mechanic at all.


Wow that's totally different field. But you know BMW good. I never seen any other forum members so responsive and knowledgeable like you.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Shawn, I just tried it a few times. Once I drive the car, that error comes back again. Do we have an alternative way to fix that? Do you think that module is broken? Its the hardware ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Shawn, I just tried it a few times. Once I drive the car, that error comes back again. Do we have an alternative way to fix that? Do you think that module is broken? Its the hardware ?


Did you ever VO Code DSC with same FA?


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you ever VO Code DSC with same FA?


This is what I did. First I Read FA (Active)
Then click on read ECU
Then goto
External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS – DM_Lock,clear ZFS – DM_Clear,ZFS – DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send 

Am I missing a step ?


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you ever VO Code DSC with same FA?


I did. Should I redo it again?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> This is what I did. First I Read FA (Active)
> Then click on read ECU
> Then goto
> External Application"
> ...


I do not ask about clearing error codes. I asked you if you VO Coded DSC with same FA. Your response has nothing to do with what I asked you.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not ask about clearing error codes. I asked you if you VO Coded DSC with same FA. Your response has nothing to do with what I asked you.





shawnsheridan said:


> I do not ask about clearing error codes. I asked you if you VO Coded DSC with same FA. Your response has nothing to do with what I asked you.





shawnsheridan said:


> I do not ask about clearing error codes. I asked you if you VO Coded DSC with same FA. Your response has nothing to do with what I asked you.


Yes I did.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Yes I did.


Then I have no idea. If DME and DSC are properly VO Coded, there should be no issues.


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then I have no idea. If DME and DSC are properly VO Coded, there should be no issues.


😢 thx


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 30, 2010)

Shawn, I just want to clarify this step. After I click on Clear all DTCs. I click connect, then hit send.
The program started to run and I 5 lines of === request. After that it stopped but I don't see anything saying its been cleared.
Should I wait little longer then hit Disconnect or after the 5 lines , it means cleared?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mbworldz said:


> Shawn, I just want to clarify this step. After I click on Clear all DTCs. I click connect, then hit send.
> The program started to run and I 5 lines of === request. After that it stopped but I don't see anything saying its been cleared.
> Should I wait little longer then hit Disconnect or after the 5 lines , it means cleared?


Try changing Tester Address to F5 and running it again.


----------



## Borat10 (Feb 27, 2017)

Just read this whole thread and just want to congratulate @shawnsheridan patience levels!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Borat10 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> I am trying to reset my NBT_EVO unit back to the default settings as I am now unable to use Bimmercode. I understand I can use VO code to do this. What are the steps for this?
> 
> ...


VO Coding will not change Firmware version. PM sent.


----------

